# Arturia V Collection 7>9 upgrade vs Cherry Audio Synth Stack 3



## krops (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm trying to not get too carried away during the Black Friday sales. I kind of had the V Collection upgrade on my list, but then Cherry Audio announced Synth Stack 3 and their new synth. From a pure retro synth fetishist perspective, what do you reckon is the better option here? I already own Cherry Audio's PS-20, and Arturia's V Collection 7.


----------

